# Intraocular Hypertension



## tfrick2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone know of an ICD-9 to use for intraocular hypertension/increased intraocular pressure that is _not_ related to glaucoma or preglaucoma?  
Thank you!!!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 2, 2008)

I would use 365.04.  Hope that helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## tfrick2 (Oct 2, 2008)

We've looked at that, but since it is listed under preglaucoma, and the patient(s) do not have preglaucoma according to the ophthalmologist, we've had some misgivings about using that code.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 2, 2008)

The Tabular List in ICD-9 has written under 365.04 "High fluid pressure within eye; no apparent cause."  That's why I suggested this code.  I am interested to see what others suggest.  Sorry I cannot be of more help to you.

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 2, 2008)

*intraocular hypertension*

I also get the 365.04 in 3M it's listed as Ocular Hypertension, borderline glaucoma.


----------



## tfrick2 (Oct 2, 2008)

It's the "borderline glaucoma" that's raising questions. The ophthalmologist has said that many of the patients he sees with ocular hypertension do not have and are not borderline glaucoma. He was very adamant about that when we showed him that the 365 codes all mean glaucoma of some sort. So now we're somewhat hesitant to use 365.04, although we haven't been able to find anything else close.


----------



## natashalage (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello Coding Community! 
Could you please help me with: What dx will should I list when pt has '*Glaucoma suspect based on C/D ratio and ocular hypertension' with all measurements included? *
Should I code: 1. Only Glaucoma suspect. 2. only Ocular hypertension  3. or both: Glaucoma suspect and Ocular hypertension?
When I use 3M- Glaucoma suspect leads me to Ocular hypertension only. When I use Encoder Optum, Glaucoma suspect leads me to Glaucoma suspect only.
Under H40.05 description in Encoder, it says ' 
"Range H40.0-
A diagnosis of glaucoma suspect indicates that an individual has risk factors for glaucoma but does not currently have optic nerve damage or visual field defects normally associated with glaucoma. The individual may have an open angle with borderline findings, an anatomical narrow angle, elevated intraocular pressure (IOP) without associated optic nerve damage (ocular hypertension), elevated IOP due to steroid use (steroid responder), or angle closure without associated optic nerve damage."
Your help is greatly appreciate!  Thank you.


----------

